# fishing on 26th nov



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Going out the 26th 17 mako with 90 hp leaving Sherman Cove in the morning Have room for one ed


----------



## ebbtide (Oct 7, 2007)

Would be interested, what are you going for and someone would need to meet me at the gate as I can't get in.

251 269 9694

Bruce


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

changed my mind I will be taking a 24 ft pursuit have room for one or two more


----------

